# 3930k Temperaturen



## winklernorbert28 (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

habe mir vor ca. 1-2 Jahren einen PC zusammen gebaut. 
Bin damit auch wirklich sehr zufrieden und hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme.
Habe in letzer Zeit weniger mit "CPU Lastige" Programme oder Spiele verbracht und deswegen auch wenig auf die Temperaturen geachtet.
Da heute BF4 Beta rausgekommen ist, habe ich dies direkt mal runtergeladen und angezockt.
Als erstes ist mir aufgefallen, dass die CPU relativ schnell über 55 Grad steigt und bis 65 teilweise geht.

Verbaut sind folgende Komponenten
Intel 3930k mit einer Corsair H100i Wakü
Mainboard Asus P9X79WS
16GB Ram von Corsair 1866 MHZ
Netzteil 1050 Watt von Corsair HX 1050 
Grafikkarten 2 x Radeon Sapphire 7970 Standart Edition allerdings mit neuen Kühler drauf

Prozessor ist nicht übertaktet. Die CPU selber wird über 45 Grad heiß und das CPU Package wird 65 Grad heiß.
Was bei den zwei verschiedenen anders ist weiß ich nicht. Die einzelenen CPU Kerne sind alle fast gleich heißt wie das CPU Package.
Die Drehzahl der Lüfter habe ich ganz nach oben geschraubt. 
Da ich mir dachte, dass BF4 eine Beta ist und eventl Probleme mit der Performance macht, habe ich einfach mal Prime laufen lassen.
Allerdings sehen die Temps gleich aus. Ist das normal bei dieser CPU oder eher grenzwertig?

LG


----------



## SilentMan22 (1. Oktober 2013)

65° unter Prime bei der CPU sind eig. schon ok.. Vielleicht ist die WLP etwas ausgehärtet? Kannste evlt. mal tauschen.


----------



## the.hai (1. Oktober 2013)

Wenn die H100I mit Luft von zwei HD7970er gefüttert wird, dann ist das ja kein Wunder und noch ein guter Wert. Ich komme auf 75°C bei meinem Takt und Prime+Furmark, allerdings mit Lüftern unter 1000RPM an dem 420er CPU radi.

was für ein Case hast du und iwe sind die Lüfter positioniert?

Am besten einfach mal ein foto ohne Seitenwand bitte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Oktober 2013)

Zunächst mal: 65°C sind für diese CPU absolut kein Problem, erst oberhalb von 90°C hätte man akuteren Bedarf etwas zu unternehmen (abschalten tut sie erst bei 100+ °C). Beim Übertakten versucht man üblicherweise nicht dauerhaft über 75°C zu gehen um ein gewisses Polster zu haben.

Dennoch - für eine so starke Kühlung sind 65°C unter Last tendentiell ziemlich viel. Man könnte sich wirklich mal ansehen ob die WLP vielleicht hart geworden ist, der Kühler richtig sitzt (Schrauben angezogen) usw - ABER:

1.) Bei sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen haben diese Kompaktwaküs häufiger Probleme mit der Kühlleistung, wenn du also die Lüfter so weit runterregelst dass es leise ist (was die Kompaktwaküs normalerweise nicht sind) wären die Temperaturen wieder normal.

2.) Außerdem muss man sehen dass deine CPU-Kühlung heiße Luft deiner Grafikkarten ansaugt (die rund 500W Abwärme produzieren!) - vor dem Hintergrund ist da beim spielen auch nicht mehr drin.


----------



## Teutonnen (1. Oktober 2013)

Die Temperaturen sind doch ok, das ist alles noch im dunkelgrünen Bereich^^

Was du höchstens probieren könntest, ist, die WLP zu erneuern und die Lüfter am Radi umzudrehen (bzw. den ganzen Airflow, sodass sie kalte Luft von ausserhalb des Gehäuses zum Kühlen benutzen).


----------



## santos (1. Oktober 2013)

"unter Prime" ist eine allgemeine Aussage. Hier gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten, welche hast Du genommen? Small FFT s ist wohl die stärkste Einstellung. Für eine Hilfswasserkühlung oder Kompaktanlage sind Deine Werte aber erst einmal in Ordnung.


----------



## winklernorbert28 (2. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die vielen Antworte.
Die Wärmeleitpaste habe ich schon erneuert. Ich werde heute allerdings mal den Kühlblock ausbauen und reinigen.
Eventl. hat sich da relativ viel Staub angesammelt. Die zwei Lüfter vom Kühlblock befördern die Luft direkt nach außen.
Von vorne kommt ein großer Lüfter der neue Luft rein bringt. Gehäuse habe ich ein Corsair Graphite 600T.

Ich werde mal versuchen den Airflow im Gehäuse zu ändern. Schaltet die CPU eingendlich selber ab ohne defekt zu gehen oder muss ich das im Mainboard einstellen,
weil dort ist die Temp auf 68 Grad eingestellt. Die Drehzahl der Lüfter ist auf max eingestellt, da mir die Lautstärke wenig ausmacht.

LG


----------



## SilentMan22 (3. Oktober 2013)

Viel Spaß mit dem entstehenden Hitzestau  Soll das ne Saune werden? ^^


----------



## the.hai (3. Oktober 2013)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem entstehenden Hitzestau  Soll das ne Saune werden? ^^



Wo soll der herkommen?


----------

